
This bot tracks planes used by authoritarian regimes landing at Geneva - jpilet
https://twitter.com/GVA_Watcher
======
flashman
By way of explanation, an article describes this as "an automated system to
potentially provide evidence of money laundering"
[http://europe.newsweek.com/twitter-bot-tracks-flights-
switze...](http://europe.newsweek.com/twitter-bot-tracks-flights-switzerland-
gva-dictator-alert-509513)

 _“When you see a dictator landing in Geneva, it could be a good thing. It
could mean the leader is coming as part of a diplomatic effort, to take part
in peace talks,” Pilet tells Newsweek._

 _“But at the same time, Switzerland is a safe haven for powerful people from
third world countries, for people who want to stash away the money that they
have stolen from their people.”_

I once read something about the possibility of using corporate flight tracking
for hints about upcoming mergers and acquisitions...

------
mars4rp
to make them a target???

